# AirConditioning Compressor - Oil Leak?



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes it could be the bearing. If leaking oil the seal also would need to be replaced. If you leaked out that much oil the compressor may already be shot. If the bearing fails the belt will come off.

Bearings and seals can be replaced, make sure the compressor itself is good before doing all that work. 

As far as the price of the compressor, shop online you may be able to get a better deal. 

I don't want to discourage you from trying to do this yourself, this is a DIY forum after all. However you will need some speciality tools to do a clutch and seal replacement. If replacing the seal you will also have to bring it to a shop to have your refrigerant reclaimed. It is against the law to vent it into the air.

Send me a pm


----------



## MmagicBbusS (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't PM it seems, perhaps cos I am new member(?)

Thx for response, brokenknee. You seem very knowledgeable on this topic.

I don't have special tools, and will probably goto a mechanic - or an aircon shop? - scary, that can get expensive fast. I have some tools, and a friend has more tools; but I have no experience with compressors. Perhaps the best way would be to find a used compressor; or would that be worse due to unknowns?

I have not used the air lately; but it was working just a couple weeks ago. The noise has been there for months. The oil leak happened over a 2-3 days, then stopped. The noise sounds slightly worse since that.

From what I have heard so far, I need oil, seal, bearing, (or a compressor unit) plus, either way, refrigerant evac and replace. I don't know how to decide what's the best route. I will need to talk to a mechanic; and with this info, I might sound like I have half a clue about what's going on; and maybe can reach a decision that way. (Need some hands on somehow).


----------



## shadetree12 (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep me posted on what you find out. I still haven't fixed mine yet. If I find out anything new I will let you know.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

MmagicBbusS said:


> I can't PM it seems, perhaps cos I am new member(?)
> 
> Thx for response, brokenknee. You seem very knowledgeable on this topic.
> 
> ...


Go up to User CP in the top left hand corner of the page. Go to edit options on the left, make sure you have enable private messaging checked.


----------



## Kavey (Apr 7, 2009)

If nothing else you can get a shorter serpentine belt to bypass the a/c until you can afford the proper fix.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

First thing to do is to verify that the noise is coming from the compressor. Don't spend money to repair something that may not be your problem. Start your vehicle and turn on the A/C. The noise will probably change with a load on the compressor. Also automotive stethiscopes are available fairly cheap at most parts stores. That should help you isolate your noise before making any repairs..


----------

